# My Friend Was Killed Today



## Ruthanne (Jun 11, 2016)

I just learned that my friend, who used to be my brother's girlfriend in high school, was killed in an awful accident today.  I am beside myself.


http://wsav.com/2016/06/11/cyclist-killed-in-downtown-savannah-during-cross-state-ride/


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 11, 2016)

Ruthanne, how terrible. My heart goes out to you and your friend's loved ones. We are here for you. Hugs.


----------



## Cookie (Jun 11, 2016)

Very very sorry to hear of the sudden loss of your friend, Ruthanne. Take care.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 11, 2016)

Please accept my condolences on the unexpected loss of your friend.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 11, 2016)

Oh, Ruthanne, I am so sorry to hear this, my condolences to you, friends and the family.

Hugs.


----------



## jujube (Jun 11, 2016)

So sorry to hear this, Ruthanne.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 11, 2016)

OH,  That's  *TERRIBLE* Ruthanne.  I'm SO sorry.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 11, 2016)

Thank you all.  She was one of the sweetest persons I have ever known.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 11, 2016)

So very sorry Ruthanne for the loss of your friend.


----------



## Debby (Jun 11, 2016)

Sorry to hear it Ruthanne and I hope it isn't too long before the hurt will have healed over, leaving only the memory of good times with that special person!


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 11, 2016)

Ruthanne, if you need to talk about it send me a private message.  I am more than willing to listen.  Picture wrapping your heart in mine.  Picture love flowing from mine to yours.  I can't take away your pain, but I can be your friend.


----------



## tnthomas (Jun 11, 2016)

Ruthanne,   very tragic, so sorry to hear of this.


----------



## Bobw235 (Jun 11, 2016)

So sorry to hear this terrible news Ruthanne.  My deepest condolences at this tragic time.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 11, 2016)

Thank you all.  I just notified my brother in California awhile ago and he is devastated.  That shouldn't have happened.  There shouldn't have been trucks on that street!


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 11, 2016)

I am so sorry, Ruthanne.  

I remember when my first really close friend died.  Totally unexpected and shocking.  

My best to you and your brother.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 11, 2016)

Thank you Guitarist.


----------



## suze (Jun 11, 2016)

Ruthann's, how awful!  I will pray!

suze


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 11, 2016)

So sorry, Ruthanne. Sudden death is such trauma.
:sorrytku: May you find comfort in lovely memories of time spent with your  friend.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 11, 2016)

How awful for you, Ruthanne. An irreplaceable loss. I grieve for you.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 11, 2016)

What a tragic loss!  I am so sorry.

Why in the world were there trucks on a street having a bike race??


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 11, 2016)

I don't know but I believe the police should have made it a no traffic street for the cyclists.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 11, 2016)

Thank you all for the condolences.  Apparently when she fell it was under the truck and right in front of the back tires.  Still, I think they should not have had traffic on that street.


----------



## chic (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear this Ruthanne. Many hugs to you.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you chic.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 12, 2016)

So sorry to read your sad news Ruthanne.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 12, 2016)

Thanks Goldfynche.  I can't seem to fall asleep. It's 5:15 am here and I've taken sleep medicine and just can't sleep.  Oh well, I will when I can.


----------



## oldman (Jun 12, 2016)

It's tough losing someone close or someone that you always may have considered a friend. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Raven (Jun 12, 2016)

Ruthanne, My sincere sympathy.
The loss of a long time friend is heart breaking.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you oldman.  I've known her since I was about 15.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 12, 2016)

How sad..  Please accept my condolences.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jun 12, 2016)

Condolences

Stay well, Stay strong


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 12, 2016)

You are right, there should not have been trucks in the street.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 12, 2016)

Thank you all for the condolences.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 12, 2016)

Here's a song that comforts me with my losses. Diamond Rio - I Believe.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qb5HmyHTaA


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks Phoenix.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 13, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Thanks Phoenix.



I realized that I should have said that this is not a religious song.  It's just about a person still existing after death and that the person comes to us sometimes.  I don't know what your beliefs are, but I've experience this with those who have passed on, coming to visit. I usually can't sense them until after the worst of the grief has subsided.  It's hard for them to get through the mental block that grief erects.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 14, 2016)

Judy and her husband John:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 14, 2016)

What a senseless tragedy...


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 14, 2016)

She has such a wonderful smile.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2016)

Beautiful.


----------



## senile1 (Jun 15, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I just learned that my friend, who used to be my brother's girlfriend in high school, was killed in an awful accident today.  I am beside myself.
> 
> 
> http://wsav.com/2016/06/11/cyclist-killed-in-downtown-savannah-during-cross-state-ride/





Sorry for your lost, tis a most tragic thing.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 15, 2016)

I dunno if we can ever fully process such tragedy. My best buddy, when we lived in PA his nephew died at 29. Just a random robbery, he came to work the wrong day and these guys were working their way down robbing service stations. We babysat this boy as a kid, his mother, his family will never recover. I don't know where they found the strength but they did.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 16, 2016)

Ruthanne, are the powers that be looking into why traffic was allowed on the street where the bike race was being held?  Seems to me this tragedy could (and should) have been prevented.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2016)

Very sorry Ruthanne, my sympathy.  I clicked on the link and couldn't read the story.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> Very sorry Ruthanne, my sympathy.  I clicked on the link and couldn't read the story.


That link doesn't work anymore.  Here is a newer link:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/news/lake/os-lk-judy-grossman-bicyclist-killed-20160614-story.html


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Ruthanne, are the powers that be looking into why traffic was allowed on the street where the bike race was being held?  Seems to me this tragedy could (and should) have been prevented.


I sure hope they are looking into it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2016)

Here's her obit.

http://www.legacy.com/obituaries/orlandosentinel/obituary.aspx?n=judy-grossman&pid=180336445


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2016)

May she rest in peace. :rose:


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> May she rest in peace. :rose:


Yes, I hope so too.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Jun 20, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> I just learned that my friend, who used to be my brother's girlfriend in high school, was killed in an awful accident today.  I am beside myself.
> 
> 
> http://wsav.com/2016/06/11/cyclist-killed-in-downtown-savannah-during-cross-state-ride/


  Oh honey I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your friend.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 20, 2016)

How you holding up, Ruthanne?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2016)

AutumnOfMyLife said:


> Oh honey I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your friend.


Thank you.



Phoenix said:


> How you holding up, Ruthanne?


I'm okay, thanks.  Still can't believe what happened.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 20, 2016)

Glad you're okay.  It takes a while for something like that to soak in.  I think it's our brains way of sparing us until we can better cope.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2016)

Phoenix said:


> Glad you're okay.  It takes a while for something like that to soak in.  I think it's our brains way of sparing us until we can better cope.


Yes, I know you're right.


----------



## Wren (Jun 20, 2016)

Sorry to hear your sad news Ruthanne


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you Wren and everyone.


----------

